# Pokemon hacking tools for GAMEBOY COLOR!



## Sardana (Mar 15, 2010)

Okay, first of all, if I can't do his, I am sorry.

I'm looking for the Pokemon hacking tools for the first gen (Blue/Red/Yellow) and I can't seem to find them. I know they exist, I've seen shots of Pokemon Brown.

I was hoping that you guys could help me find them, I really want to start on making my own version.

Many thanks~


----------



## Sardana (Mar 15, 2010)

I would really like to see these...


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 15, 2010)

Just over 1 hour and 10 minutes is a rather short wait to bump a semi technical question.

Anyhow most of the big pokemon hacking tools appeared with the GBA but the GB and GBC were not left out:
http://www.romhacking.net/?category=&P...mp;desc=pokemon

Also poke around:
http://www.pokecommunity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=66


----------



## devilmax71 (Apr 25, 2019)

Thanks !


----------

